# adapting well going to work



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I ride the bus and train to work. The train takes me about the last two blocks closer to my building. I was SO nervous last week but I'm doing better this week. I felt sick (from nerves) some days like lastnight I couldn't shake that sickish feeling and some this morning. I was almost ready to give up but somehow I have adapted. Yes it is scary at first and still can be but I'm making it through.

Like the song that Donna Summer sings.....I will survive.... :lol


----------



## heavymetal (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice to hear that you're forging ahead and adapting to what must be very challenging for you. :banana


----------



## NewHope25 (May 11, 2005)

Good for you! It is always scary going into a new situation and I know that's when my SA kicks in, but the more you go through those things that make you uncomrotable or nervous and come through okay, you gain confidence and the next time isn't so bad! So keep up the great work!! Pretty soon you'll be able to relax and enjoy getting to work, and working itself! Congrats!


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

I think that's awesome. Well done you! :yay


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

That's great to hear. Keep taking things one step at a time and I'm sure you'll build up your self confidence. Good luck.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Great news! Glad to hear you are doing better. :hug


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:banana :banana :banana


----------

